# IVF - freezing embryos?



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

hello

i was wondering if anyone could answer a question for me?

I'm having e/t tomorrow on day 2 after e/c and my clinic have suggested that i leave my other embryos to reach the blast stage before freezing them?
i have in the past frozen my eggs on day 2?
any advice would be most welcome?
has anyone else frozen them at blast stage?
                                            thanks
                                                     love stockportsun


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I can't answer your question, either elounda, but I just wanted to pop along and say Hi!!
Wow, I can't believe you're at EC stage already!  That time really flew for me!
My embies were frozen day 1, so theres a massive difference there - there are loads of women on the FET thread who have frozen blasts, and maybe able to help you,
Best of luck,
Marie xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It can be better to freeze at blastocyst stage as you know they have progressed to that point, but there is less chance of having some to freeze as alot of embryos will stop growing before then.

Ruth


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Stockportsun.
 Can't help you with your question but just wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow!!

Lots of love 
Emmak


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Stockportsun,
I can't help either, I just wanted to wish you luck, I'll be thinking of you.
Love Kia.xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Stockportsun

I done fet last cycle and took my day 2 embrios to blast and got bfp sadly i m/c at 8 weeks but this was due to me having hydros if i could do it again i would blast is great i have started sniffing and hope to have blast this time goodluck with transfer tomorrow will have all crossed for you 

love lilly xxx


----------

